# SOLVED Effects Layouts Tracksuit DRV- no audio



## megatrav (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey folks,

I've been having a streak of bad luck with builds lately. This is number 3 in a row that isn't working. 
This is the Tracksuit by Effects Layouts. It's their take on the DRV. 
It includes the relay bypass and buffer. 
I am getting no audio when engaged or bypassed. 
The relay is working as the light is turning off and on. 
I checked the layout/docs and I can't really see anything that is in the wrong spot. I also do not see any bridges. 
Here are some pics










Here is a link to the document Tracksuit


----------



## megatrav (Oct 20, 2021)

I suppose I should check the voltage going to the IC? My gut is also telling me to check with an audio probe


----------



## lrgaraujo (Oct 20, 2021)

Checking voltages and trying to trace the audio with the probe are steps that I would take, as well.
Bear in mind that the LED turning on and off does not mean, necessarily, that the relay is working, as it depends on the 555 chip.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2021)

the audio probe is the best way to know if any signal is going through your relay.   can you hear the relay click when you are pressing the switch?


----------



## megatrav (Oct 20, 2021)

zgrav said:


> the audio probe is the best way to know if any signal is going through your relay.   can you hear the relay click when you are pressing the switch?


I am not sure but I will check that.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2021)

megatrav said:


> I am not sure but I will check that.


to be clear, I am not talking about a click you would hear in the audio path.  usually you can hear a small click from the relay when it is switching.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 20, 2021)

you can also use your meter to see if the relay is working.  the relay is supposed to switch the output from R6 to ground, or the output from lug 2 of the volume pot to ground.  whichever one of those is NOT going to ground should have connectivity with the tip of the out jack.


----------



## bowanderror (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah that relay looks a bit melted, which may or may not be a problem. u/zgrav has posted some great suggestions on how to test it.

The brown marks on the solder side also may indicate that nearby traces are burnt out, so I would also check the connectivity between the circled pads and wherever their traces lead:


----------



## megatrav (Oct 21, 2021)

zgrav said:


> to be clear, I am not talking about a click you would hear in the audio path.  usually you can hear a small click from the relay when it is switching.


I haven't had time to do an audio trace. I do not hear any sound except for the sound the footswitch makes when pressing it. 

I do have a follow up question- how would I use a multimeter to check the relay?


----------



## megatrav (Oct 21, 2021)

bowanderror said:


> Yeah that relay looks a bit melted, which may or may not be a problem. u/zgrav has posted some great suggestions on how to test it.
> 
> The brown marks on the solder side also may indicate that nearby traces are burnt out, so I would also check the connectivity between the circled pads and wherever their traces lead:
> View attachment 17280


Yes I got the relay a little with my iron. I assume that if it were damaged it wouldn't turn the LED on or off?
I have those burned spots plotted out and I should be able to test them some time this week. 
The bottom one is like that because I put in an electrolytic capacitor the wrong way and had to flip it. 
I guess my iron was a little too hot with the solder wick. 
I will report back anything I find


----------



## megatrav (Oct 24, 2021)

Okay, so I haven't had much time and I didn't do anything with the a multimeter, but I did try using an audio probe. 
The weirdest part is that the entire time I could hear the music faintly without touching anything. So, that must mean something isn't right? I traced the signal path some and everything did seem to have audio until I got to the capacitor that I swapped (C14) and it just made a squealing sound on both pads. 
I know that must be an issue, but since no sound was coming through before, then I know that isn't the issue.
Also, I was hearing audio whether the pedal was engaged or not. 
I ordered another relay just in case that was it and I am going to try checking continuity tomorrow. 

Any additional pointers or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## megatrav (Oct 25, 2021)

No sound when touching the audio probe to the relay either. I will report back when I can


----------



## megatrav (Oct 25, 2021)

I have confirmed the click from the relay. It does appear to be switching things off an on. I think I may try going over my solder joints again.


----------



## megatrav (Oct 25, 2021)

I also have continuity between those darker spots on the board


----------



## megatrav (Oct 25, 2021)

Also want to confirm my jacks are wired correctly since I didn't post that initially


----------



## spi (Oct 25, 2021)

Could there be a short here?  looks like a stray wire bridging over between the two pads.







megatrav said:


> until I got to the capacitor that I swapped (C14) and it just made a squealing sound on both pads.


This sounds suspicious too.


----------



## megatrav (Oct 25, 2021)

spi said:


> Could there be a short here?  looks like a stray wire bridging over between the two pads.
> 
> View attachment 17484
> 
> ...


Woah! I didn't notice that before. I will tend to that later for sure. 
I really need a better magnifying glass!


----------



## megatrav (Oct 26, 2021)

Boom it was that wire. It's working!


----------

